# sorry



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

sorry i have not been posting i did not abandon this forum my computer randomly quit working i figured out

today that my back light

on my computer had burned out :stupidcomp: with a desk top

lamp i can see the screen good enough to still post anic:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice you figured it out.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Nice you figured it out.


yeah it took me a bit but i Finley figured it out thanks rockslinger


----------

